# More Home Stippling! Surefire G2 and Gerber Axe!



## BLACK LION (May 8, 2010)

Been busy lately. Here are some more bits of gear I was able to finish. 
 Surefire G2:















Gerber Axe:


----------



## Carol (May 8, 2010)

Very, very nice.  You're a patient man. :asian: 

Does your Surefire have a mount?  Have you had any issues with it fitting in to the mount after stippling it?


----------



## BLACK LION (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for asking Carol, I took a picture just in case. 

Standard BlackHawk kydex flashlight carrier. Same fit it had before stippling which is firm but not too tight.


----------

